
I Turned Off JavaScript for a Whole Week and It Was Glorious - wyclif
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/i-turned-off-javascript-for-a-whole-week-and-it-was-glorious/
======
o_nate
The title of this article seems a bit misleading. It was "glorious" \- except
that it broke many of the most popular sites on the web. Also, the discussion
of "open source" javascript seems a bit confused. For anyone who cares, they
can always look at the Javascript that's running in their browsers.

~~~
catnaroek
That's disingenuous. JavaScript is typically deployed minified, and, although
you may reformat the code to use proper spacing and indentation, the original
identifier names are lost forever.

------
quikoa
NoScript is the default for me. Combined with reader view from Firefox my web
browsing experience is pretty sweet.

